# BRassen fischen



## Fliegenfischer95 (17. März 2010)

moin moin

Ich wollte am sonntag das erste mal los dies jahr und gezielt auf brasse so jetzte meine frage:dar ich nur auf raubfisch gefischte habe wie soll ich meine montagen machen,anfüttern,stelle und köder.

Zum gewässer ist nen kleinerre weiher sind große brassen drin sieht amnn immer im sommer max tiefe um die 2meter und ne flachwasser zone ist auch vorhanden.

danke für alle tipps #6


----------



## klappe (17. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

ne hand voll dosenmais anfüttern u mit ne posenmontage auf grund oder knapp darüber angeln.mais einfach ein paar körner auf nen nich zu großen haken schieben.fertig.

am besten so ausloten, dass der haken auf grund liegt u ne feine pose steht....oft  auch fallbisse
vielleicht hilfs ja...


----------



## Brassmann (17. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

Falls da Satzis vorhanden sind würste VIELLEICHT einen erschwischen...jedenfalls wenn du so vor gehst wie unser Klappe es vorgeschlagen hat ^^

Die Wassertemperaturen sind so gering das die Brassen den Mais vielleicht nehmen würden aber nach paar Körnern auch wieder Satt sind 

Als erstes wüsste ich gerne mit was du angeln willst? Was für Ruten hast du fürs Weißfischangeln rumstehen? Du meintest ja du bist Raubfischangler....

Falls sich die Frage mit dem Geschirr erübrigt würde ich dir vorschlagen kurz zu loten (im Flachen Bereich des weihers) dir an ner schönen stelle eine Futterstelle anzulegen mit leichtem, nicht groß sättigendem Futter, und da an feiner Montage 1-2 Pinkies oder Maden auf Grund anbieten. 

Fütter bloß nicht zu viel! Ich denke das 0,5 kg für den Tag reichen sollten. Wenn das nicht mal schon zuviel ist


----------



## movo (18. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

Ich denke, dass es noch zu kalt ist und das die Chancen so stehen wie für Stuttgart gestern. Aber probieren geht über studieren.

Ich würde auch nur wenig dunkles Futter nehmen, dass nach Spekulatius riecht. Und eine Handvoll Pinkys mit rein. 

Ich würde es auch mit einer Posenmontage probieren. Die Montage würde ich überbleien, sodass deine Montage ruhig auf dem Grund liegt.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (18. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

also haute haben wirs hier um die 15-16 grad ;D 

also hab ne federute und ne match rute.ioch ahtte überlegt nen kleines 5g birnen blei  anne schnur haken pinkis drauf und bei der flachwasser zione zu fischen mit der match nen waggler kurtzt über grund.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> also haute haben wirs hier um die 15-16 grad ;D
> 
> also hab ne federute und ne match rute.ioch ahtte überlegt nen kleines 5g birnen blei anne schnur haken pinkis drauf und bei der flachwasser zione zu fischen mit der match nen waggler kurtzt über grund.


 
Bei den Temperaturen erwärmt sich das Wasser aber auch nur sehr leicht.
Am besten in den tieferen Bereichen bleiben.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## bbalex1 (20. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

als montage: ein anti tangle tube mit nem futterkorb nahc dem tube ne perle und n karabiner mit nem wirbel:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









als rute: da du an nem kleinen weiher angelst würd ich ne winkelpicker nehmen -50g wg und 3 m lang ne 1-2uz spitze


----------



## Brassmann (20. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*

Klar ist ne Winkelpicker, gerade jetzt im Frühjahr, die bessere Alternative. Aber warum wieder Groß ins Gerät investieren wenn schon ne Match UND ne Feeder vorhanden sind? Angel einfach mit beiden Ruten. Es werden sicherlichte keine Massenfänge möglich sein so das du dich auch gut auf beide Ruten Konzentrieren kannst 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## klappe (20. März 2010)

*AW: BRassen fischen*



Brassmann schrieb:


> Falls da Satzis vorhanden sind würste VIELLEICHT einen erschwischen...jedenfalls wenn du so vor gehst wie unser Klappe es vorgeschlagen hat ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Fütter bloß nicht zu viel! Ich denke das 0,5 kg für den Tag reichen sollten. Wenn das nicht mal schon zuviel ist




darum hab ich ja auch geschrieben "ne hand voll".
hätte vielleicht noch ergänzem sollen, das du den mais gerne süßen kannst.das mögen sie......
0,5kg finde ich mehr als zu viel|rolleyes


----------

